# Satellite 118



## ericmatz (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello, I have the Vip 622 and Dish 1000 Plus. The Dish 1000 Plus is pointing 110, 118, 119, and 129. From the Dish Point screen, the 110 and 119 showed very strong signals (over 100 percent) while 118 and 129 showed around 85 percent. If you go to System Information, there are green bars for 110, 119, and 129 but there is a red bar for 118. I went to details and it talked about some signal loses during a time frame. Dish technicians saw that and they said that there is nothing that they can do since the signal strengths were good. They said that they will inform Dish of this. I will inform Dish of this as well but I need your feedback about this. Please be aware that Dish came out with Pittsburgh locals in high definition about two weeks ago. Is this a software bug in the receiver? Are the Dish technicians wrong? Please advise. I see some partial pixalization only on local HD channels (CBS, ABC, NBC, and Fox). Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

You try switching the port 118 come in to your DPP44 on?


----------



## ericmatz (Jan 15, 2006)

kdg454 said:


> You try switching the port 118 come in to your DPP44 on?


The technicians said that they did. There is still the red bar for 118 in the System Information. The Details said the same thing about the signal loses for a time frame. Is it the receiver that is bad or what?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

ericmatz said:


> The technicians said that they did. There is still the red bar for 118 in the System Information. The Details said the same thing about the signal loses for a time frame. Is it the receiver that is bad or what?


If, in fact, the Tech's did do the port switch test, the one last thing you could try is a full reset of the receiver, LNB's, and switch.
Unplug the receiver
Unplug the power to the DPP44 switch (this powers down the LNB's and DPP44)
Power up the switch (plug it back in)
Power up your receiver (plug it back in)
Once the receiver is completely done with its self-check and restart, go back in to the menu and run a check-switch test. Menu >6 >1 >1 >check switch >test

If you are still not receiving 118, you probably need a service call. It is probably Not the receiver. You could also call AHDTS, who may be able to assist further.
800-969-4388. AHDTS would know if there is any sort of system-wide issue with the Pitt HD locals and 118.


----------



## ericmatz (Jan 15, 2006)

kdg454 said:


> If, in fact, the Tech's did do the port switch test, the one last thing you could try is a full reset of the receiver, LNB's, and switch.
> Unplug the receiver
> Unplug the power to the DPP44 switch (this powers down the LNB's and DPP44)
> Power up the switch (plug it back in)
> ...


Okay, will do the following steps before I call the Advanced Tech Support for help. It sounds like the red bar for 118 should NOT be in that System Information screen (should be green bar - same as the others). Thanks for your help.


----------

